# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Movie quotes.

## PINK

... si tema me foto filmash, po kjo eshte me batuta shqiptare. E theksoj, shqiptare, ose dhe ndonje te huaj tek A, sa per te prishur sycken e keqe, por vini re; ndalohet rrepstesisht gogla. 


"Karafil i pandreqshem. 

Karafili nuk eshte vetem i imi, eshte i te gjitheve". 

Kush e gjen, poston tjetren. 

Kush e tha, si e tha, e pse e tha.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ... si tema me foto filmash, po kjo eshte me batuta shqiptare. E theksoj, shqiptare, ose dhe ndonje A huaj tek tuk, sa per te prishur sycken e keqe, por vini re; ndalohet rrepstesisht gogla. 
> 
> 
> "Karafil i pandreqshem. 
> 
> Karafili nuk eshte vetem i imi, eshte i te gjitheve". 
> 
> Kush e gjen, poston tjetren. 
> 
> Kush e tha, si e tha, e pse e tha.



PINk, e ke shkruar gabim titullin e temes.

p.s. ai qe te shan/rreh , te do,  thote populli.

----------


## PINK

sorry, se i nderroj vendin shpesh shkronjave dhe numrave.E pashe dhe vete.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

e para eshtre nga filmi,

tom sojeri ne shishtavec Pink.... :perqeshje: 

ajo e MI CORAZONIT,


nga ndonji film nepalez, 

vershim ne kathmandu?

----------


## PINK

Kat, a ka mundesi me lujt 1here seriozisht? lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Kat, a ka mundesi me lujt 1here seriozisht? lol


mire sill qunin, te luj me ate,

 :perqeshje: 

tre shigjeta prapa malit.....

----------


## PINK

Kat-i me Mollasin te mos prese, personi nuk eshte paraqitur. 

Kat, o Karafil, gjej te dyja filmat. LoL

----------


## mia@

> ... si tema me foto filmash, po kjo eshte me batuta shqiptare. E theksoj, shqiptare, ose dhe ndonje  huaj tek A, sa per te prishur sycken e keqe, por vini re; ndalohet rrepstesisht gogla. 
> 
> 
> "Karafil i pandreqshem. 
> 
> Karafili nuk eshte vetem i imi, eshte i te gjitheve".


'' Shoku yne Tili" .

----------

